# Mantis v.s. butterfly



## aje88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Today I fed my mantis a butterfly.I caught it by the wings and brought it in to show it to my mantis so he could eat it.And when I gave it to him he caught it by the legs.So i let it go thinkingit was going to die, but then butterfly started flaping its wings andit started flying off with my mantis still on it.But my mantis held on to it.Until finnaly after 10 seconds he managed to bring it down from the air and started eating away. ps. it was one of those big butterflys.And my mantis isn't even two inches long!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow... what a great account of a really interesting scene!  I bet that was something else to witness.  I'm glad the butterfly didn't take your mantis too far away, hehe!! :lol: Great job!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 20, 2009)

Very cool! Good observation!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 20, 2009)

Bet that was scary!


----------



## superfreak (Jul 20, 2009)

how cool


----------



## a1_collection (Jul 20, 2009)

That must have been quite an experience for the mantid. :lol:


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 21, 2009)

hahahaha Your mantis must have been like " Whats happening!!!!!" hahaha! Make sure it wasn't a monarch because they are poisonous! But you should be fine with feeding it some other kind of butterfly! haha!


----------



## aje88 (Jul 21, 2009)

yea it wasnt an monarch it was those huge butterflies and there ussual colers are white or yellow. im not sure if you guys have them in your yard but there everwhere over here.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2009)

Was it a Sulphur??

http://www.cirrusimage.com/butterfly_csulphur.htm


----------

